# Subs Needed In Central NJ



## snowproblem (Sep 20, 2003)

Looking for a few more subs to work in Middlesex County and Middletown NJ.
Please PM for details.


----------



## fatpig (Dec 28, 2004)

It's over a month since the post but if you are still looking for subs contact me. New truck needs some work, Ford 04 350 SD dump with Blizzard 810.


----------



## snowproblem (Sep 20, 2003)

I think were ok for now. If you want PM me with your info and I will definately keep you in mind, as we are always looking for more subs.


----------



## M&M SnowRemoval (Dec 19, 2004)

still looking for subs in middletown NJ?


----------



## AintNoFun (Nov 26, 2003)

i have a bobcat available up that way in middletown? send me a pm...


----------



## snowproblem (Sep 20, 2003)

We may need one more truck in Middletown Location. We are also looking for for some one to salt a Middletown location. (3-6 Tons depending on weather)
If anyone is interested in the Red Bank, Manalapan area PM me. We can pick up 3 0r 4 more locations if we have the manpower.

Thanks.
Joe


----------



## M&M SnowRemoval (Dec 19, 2004)

Joe "SnowProblem",

have 4 plows 4 blowers 1 spreader and 3 bobcats located in hazlet the town next to middletown email is [email protected] or cell 732-778-0622 or office 732-888-4899. interested in redbank or manalapan


----------



## cdf309 (Mar 22, 2004)

*Ill Help Ya*

hey guys,
im willing to help other companies if theres a problem !
big storm on the way , we need to stick together ! im in toms river new jersey (ocean county) the name of my company is CDF SNOW PLOWING
848-992-3849 make sure ya let me know your from PLOWSITE


----------

